# Bad Storms Hit Pnw



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I just read that 1.5 million homes and businesses are without power. I hope all of our PNW'ers on Outbackers are safe.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I just checked-in with my son, who lives in Lake Stevens, WA (just east of Everett), and their power only went down briefly a couple times in the night. They have power right now, so they must be among the lucky ones.

Bob


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

The storm didn't seem to help Hasselbeck and the Seahawks...

Hope everyone is okay and has power again soon.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I will check in.

All the trees/etc missed the outback. We were almost camping in the yard last night but our power came back on at 6:00pm after being out since 12:00am. There are still many areas without power and we are very lucky to have gotten power back so soon. Temps are below freezing this morning. It was kind of crazy yesterday. Places that had power were swamped. gas stations store etcs. Drive 10 blocks power and drive another 10 no power.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

After spending yesterday, out and about around Portland, it looks like we got off fairly easily. At least compared to those up North! Lot's of power outages, and trees down, but things are getting restored pretty quickly.

All in all, Friday was a very nice day here. Lots of sunshine and blue skies, little wind. Hmm... Eye of the storm maybe?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

The wind somehow tweaked my barn door enough, to force the base of a 12.5' door, inside of a 12' door opening! Now I'm going to have to disassemble a portion of the door to get it back to the outside of the barn, where it's supposed to be.

Thankfully, the Outback was parked about 20' back from the door, because once the wind had forced the door inside, even though it was still attached to the rollers at the top, the base of the door was pivoting and swinging in, raising up sometimes 4 - 5' high. There were a few gusts, where it took all we had (2 of us) to hold the door down. The barn door was acting like a 12.5' x 12' sail.

We finally tied rope back and forth behind the door to create a web, to prevent the pendulum action. It was exciting.

It was a mighty powerful thing. Too bad I don't have a wind generator. Around here if you can produce more electricity than you use, the power company will buy it from you. The meter actually spins backward. With this storm, I could have been pre-paid up for a year.

We're OK, the Outback is OK, the barn is uhh ... mostly OK.









Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

We lost a 10x20 storage tent but otherwise survived. Power was out for a couple of hours here.

The hockey team I coach was due to play the SnoKings Midget A team this weekend but it was canceled as both Seattle rinks were without power as of last night with no idea when it would be back on.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wind broke the steel cable holding my tent (for the Outback) down. The other three held, so it is still standing. Had to go over and replace that today.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Hope you all are OK. I was in Seattle on business and left Thursday afternoon. The pilot said he had goon news and bad news. The good news is we'll have a heck of a tail wind today; the bad news is we may be in for a wild ride (in so many words). :-( it ended up being not that bad.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Time for me to check in... We're in Mountain Home, ID on our way to Zion/Vegas. Good news, no damage from the storm. Bad news, when we left this morning (Tuesday 10:00 am) we still had NO POWER! We were on generator since last Friday morning (lost power at 2 am) and the news it it may be after Christmas before our area is restored. Crazy!!! We packed LOTS of dirty clothes for our trip and gave away all of our food that would spoil before we left.

I feel so bad for people without generators, like my neighbor who will be without power for days to come, and he's sitting with a 150' Douglas Fir across his roof.







Most of the area is restored, but some of the outlying areas had substantial damage to the power structures. It's cold in the Seattle area. Sadly, we are seeing a few deaths from CO poisoning from people burning charcoal grills indoors for heat.

And gas.... wow, talk about waiting in looooooong lines! It hasn't been pretty but we are safe and looking forward to a nice Christmas trip in the Outback!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> Time for me to check in... We're in Mountain Home, ID on our way to Zion/Vegas. Good news, no damage from the storm. Bad news, when we left this morning (Tuesday 10:00 am) we still had NO POWER! We were on generator since last Friday morning (lost power at 2 am) and the news it it may be after Christmas before our area is restored. Crazy!!! We packed LOTS of dirty clothes for our trip and gave away all of our food that would spoil before we left.
> 
> I feel so bad for people without generators, like my neighbor who will be without power for days to come, and he's sitting with a 150' Douglas Fir across his roof.
> 
> ...


In in-law live in Bainbridge Island (30min ferry ride from Seattle) and they just got their power back last night, after being without it since the storm.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeff,

Glad to see you are finally on the road!







I hope you get the chance to check in during your adventure!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

All's well here. We lost power for ~48 hours. No damage from trees or anything, Outback is fine as it it tucked away in a covered storage lot. We have gas hot water, stove, & fireplace, plus a generator running the fridge/freezer. Biggest hassle is that we had to move a family xmas party to a relatives house in Tacoma. That was one heck of a storm. We have 3 more on the way, but they aren't packing near as much heat as last Thursday night's storm.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The freezing rain is coming down now...









That should be good for a lot for bad traffic.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> The freezing rain is coming down now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can hardly wait for the commute home!

















Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I can hardly wait for the commute home!


Aw come on guys. We had freezing rain for maybe 10 minutes. Now in the Columbia River Gorge it was a different story...

Ed


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> I can hardly wait for the commute home!


Aw come on guys. We had freezing rain for maybe 10 minutes. Now in the Columbia River Gorge it was a different story...

Ed
[/quote]
Ed,

I work next to PDX (at the mouth of The Gorge)... We were definitely keeping an eye on the weather, unlike those in the banana belt we call home on the other side of the hills!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

.."banana belt" ?? Eh?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

a nice layer of frozen rain covered our town this morning. Now how come I saw the Ice Melt several times this summer and today when I needed it I couldn't find it? I went to pick up grandaughter this morning and the driveway (slanted up) was impossible. (let me add that son in law isn't smart enough to buy ice melt). I went around and told him to carry her to the car cuz I would surely plant us both face down. He carries her out and purposely goes to driveway and slides down the layer of ice on his feet while holding her.........
my mouth is sore from biting my tongue.


----------

